# The Horten Ho-IX



## v2 (Dec 18, 2006)

The Art of War Propaganda » Blog Archive » Horten IX


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2006)

Interesting find v2!


----------



## Henk (Dec 25, 2006)

Great find V2. Thanks mate.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 26, 2006)

Good one, completely new for me. 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

So....not speaking german, their were three finished prototypes? One is with the Smithsonian, one in California, and the other is where? Are they all in similar shape? And why did the Horton sit outside for 3 years?


----------



## Henk (Dec 26, 2006)

Matt two of the tree Ho-229 prototypes were destroyed and the only one is at the NASM in Wasington US. The other ones they showed that still are here with us today are gliders and way before the Ho-229 development stage.

Here you go mate, read this.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-requests/horton-brothers-flying-wings-3618.html


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Dec 27, 2006)

Minor correction, Henk:
The *Horten Ho IX* had three prototyps:
V-1: a (smaller) glider was built for design research purposes. It survived the war dismanteled in Leipzig, only to be destroyed by or after the US occupation.
V-2: was at first a glider, but was soon fitted with a pair of Jumo 004s. it was destroyed during evaluation.
V-3: was a design modified V-2. It served (uncompleted) as a templete for the preproduction *Gotha Go 229 A* at the Gothaer Waggonfabrik. This uncompleted V-3 was completed by the US troops and brought back to the US. This said to be the one currentely stored in Silver Hill. 
In Gotha were also atleast 6 further Go 229 in far less states of completeion. Some are said to be prototypes for further variants. 

The other existing Hortens are an undisclosed number gliders of the types II, III (one is in Chino, CA) and (one solely) IV. The IV survived the sixties/ seventies only as a pair of wings, without it's center section, after being flown succesfully in the US by a private owner. The IV-wings were given to Airmuseum München Schleißheim as a compensation for the restoration of the Ho II and III. The IV was completed and is now at display in Schleißheim.

Here are two links, that might be of interesst to you:
ho_ix
Prototypes.com/Le Horten Ho IX et le Gotha 229/I. Origine


----------



## Henk (Dec 28, 2006)

I did state in the link above there were three prototypes, but only two flew and the V3 were never completed it was brought to the US still in the state it was found in the factory, except for the wings they found in a other location. She was never completed.

Check out my link I gave above there are also fotos of the other uncompleted prototypes.

Thank you for the link mate but I can not read it and the english option does not work.


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Henk said:


> ...
> Thank you for the link mate but I can not read it and the english option does not work.



To tell the truth,I cannot read it either. The other translational options (german e.a.) don't work either. I linked it more for the pictures.


----------



## Henk (Dec 31, 2006)

Great pics though, but I would love to read what they have to say there. Great idea though for the pics mate.


----------

